

Nick Brown Smelled Bull - JumpCrisscross
http://narrative.ly/pieces-of-mind/nick-brown-smelled-bull/?ftcamp=crm/email/20131017/nbe/AlphavilleHongKong/product

======
greenyoda
This was posted a few days earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576231)

